# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Няня

## Angioia

Девушки! Посоветуйте няню. Для девочки полтора года! Очень надо.

----------


## yakudza

неужели никто не подскажет?

А вообще, девчонки, у кого есть опыт взаимоотношений с няней?

Angioia, нашли? расскажите!

Я в этом году вышла на работу, пришлось обращаться к услугам няни, т.к. бабушки работают, а я не смогу столько больничных высидеть. Сегодня был первый день самостоятельный. Обе мы волновались, конечно. Но всё, похоже, прошло хорошо))
Если интересно, напишу.

----------


## Angioia

yakudza, расскажите, пожалуйста. Очень интересно. А мы пока не нашли.

----------


## Kukumers

У меня мама работает няней в Москве. За 40 тыс. рублей. Это очень мало, так как коллеги по цеху получают по 60. НО! ее работадатели говорили, что перефильтровали около 12 нянь. За эти деньги или выходцы из СНГ или Фрекн Бок. Поэтому, только личный подбор. Еще + камеры домой скрытые. По другому сложно найти

----------

